# FLOWERHORN UPdate



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Now thats what you call quality!!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Very nice Flower Horn. What size tank do you have him/her in? Also what do you have with the flower horn?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> Very nice Flower Horn. What size tank do you have him/her in? Also what do you have with the flower horn?


he is in the divided side of my 240 solo ......im looking for a new tank for him


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Thats cool. what size tank are you planning to put him in? Also what do you plan to put with him?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> Thats cool. what size tank are you planning to put him in? Also what do you plan to put with him?


like 80-100gal....and i have female kamfa or maybe a female parrot


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice indeed :nod: Looks like your giving it the right care


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice flowerhorn man! Way better then CK's :laugh:


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Very nice flowerhorn man! Way better then CK's :laugh:


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Z's is better ck. face it. ANd please don't start another fight.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sigh. Who didn't see this coming? Seriously, raise your hands.

Oh, nobody raised their hands? What a surprise!

Nice fish, Z. Too bad your thread was derailed.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Sigh. Who didn't see this coming? Seriously, raise your hands.
> 
> Oh, nobody raised their hands? What a surprise!
> 
> Nice fish, Z. * Too bad your thread was derailed.*


i no.....CK is away looking for a fight.......and thank guy's


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Colt(Firemouth Addict) you are wrong. his is NOT better than myne. but anyways W/e
Im done with FH's anyways so whay do i care? Z's FH shows me an example of how ugly they can be.

Ck


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Fine why not have a poll i am no mod but to settle this







. If u want to prove whos is better Z and ck have to both pm me one pic (the best pic of their fh) and we I will make a poll about whos is nicer? If you guys want. Anyway I am not going to take anyside but Z yours is really nice.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

No. I have nothing to prove and i said i was done with them. besides he got humiliated enough. i don't think he can take another loss.

Fh's are cool hybrids but he is making their name sound like sh*t, i can't beleve he owns FH's. Anyways im done i know when i win, so ill stop. if he wants to continue to talk, than thats fine with me he'll just be beat all the time. At least the Fish has a KOK because it sounds like the owner dosen't.

Ck


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow that is one awesome looking FH, great job with it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you really done? I mean, seriously? You lie about that all the time...it's like your frickin' hobby.

And he hasn't been humiliated. You're humiliating yourself with your delusions of grandeur. And you stole that line from someone else.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Sweet fish. THe red is very vibrant, but it disconnects a full flower line : (


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


> Sweet fish. THe red is very vibrant, but it disconnects a *full flower line * : (


i like that he dont......i wont to get a flowerless FH :nod:


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> No. I have nothing to prove and i said i was done with them. besides he got humiliated enough. i don't think he can take another loss.
> 
> Fh's are cool hybrids but he is making their name sound like sh*t, i can't beleve he owns FH's. Anyways im done i know when i win, so ill stop. if he wants to continue to talk, than thats fine with me he'll just be beat all the time. At least the Fish has a KOK because it sounds like the owner dosen't.
> 
> Ck


How old are you?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe he's 14...and gives 14-year-olds a bad name.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I believe he's 14...and gives 14-year-olds a bad name.


YA, im 14. Hes acting like hes 10.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No use in keeping this here as constituted. The post to which I replied was deleted. Peace!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Allright guys, deleted some posts out of here, also pmed some folks about individual issues.........

Please remember the rules NO personal blasts...............and please dont instigate each other.

Report button is your best friend..............thanks to all who used it.

If you guys want to run a pole about the two flowerhorns in question here, let me know or a non team member.If both parties approve, have myself or one of your team members start a poll, and each party can submit the best picture for the poll.......sounds fair to me??? I know how flowrhorn guys are, but who really cares whose is better......lol...... I imagine its personal opionion, of what traits and features you prefer.

If you guys want to do it.....start a new topic about it, or pm each other, because this topic is about
Z♠NGT♥KERs flowerhorn only.

Looks nice man


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> I believe he's 14...and gives 14-year-olds a bad name.


YA, im 14. Hes acting like hes 10.
[/quote]
Hey, so am I. Anyway Z that is a really nice fh, how much did u pat for him? how big did u get him?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> I believe he's 14...and gives 14-year-olds a bad name.


YA, im 14. Hes acting like hes 10.
[/quote]
Hey, so am I. Anyway Z that is a really nice fh, how much did u *pat for him*? how big did u get him?
[/quote]
will i got him for $168 at 3" and he's like 4-4.5 right now


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

alright....z's fh is higher quality...thats the bottom line. post pics of them on fhusa and see what happens.....ck's is a regular old fh...i have one identical to it it its worth nothing...its jsut a regular old fish. z's is and expensive fish and is higher wuaility

im 15...lot of kids ont his site....thats ffunny


----------

